
AI & the Semantic Web  - bootload
http://www.w3.org/2006/Talks/0718-aaai-tbl/Overview.html#(1)
======
bootload
Slides from talk by tbl, AAAI, 18 July 2006, decentralized information group
MIT CS & AI labs ~ <http://www.w3.org/2006/Talks/0718-aaai-tbl/>

